# Via Rail Info.....



## rrdude (Feb 28, 2010)

I've got my first Via trip coming up in April, on The Ocean from Moncton to Montreal. I'm hoping to connect with the Adirondack southbound that next morning. Anyone have any experience on that? Or OTP for this train? I'd love to get some info on the equipment, etc., I've seen both "stainless" or "Renaissance" how do I know which I'd be in?

Ha, I'm a newbie all over again, since it's Via Rail and not Amtrak.

Thanks for your help.

*VIA from MONCTON*

Wed. Apr 21, 2010

Departure:17:07 MONTRÉAL

Thu. Apr 22, 2010

Arrival:08:29 Cabin for 1 - discounted (Meals not included) Car :1520

Unit :05

*Connecting to:* hopefully.....

Montreal, QC (MTR) to Yonkers, NY (YNY)

22-APR-10; 9:30 am - 22-APR-10; 8:04 pm

Service: 68 Adirondack

Duration: 10 hr, 34 min

<*Departs*>

Montreal, QC (MTR)

22-APR-10; 9:30 am

<*Arrives*>

Yonkers, NY (YNY)

22-APR-10; 8:04 pm


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 28, 2010)

I've never looked at it, but I know OTOL has a VIA subforum listed. (Look under the "Non-US Passenger Trains:.) You may want to check there.


----------



## Jean (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi, we travelled on the Ocean from Halifax to Montreal last October. It arrived approx 2 hours late IIRC. Only reasons given were "freight" etc. Even Moncton to Montreal is a long way, thus giving more scope for a late arrival.

Also, remember that there are no Amtrak ticket machines in Montreal, being Canada, tickets can only be obtained from a person at a counter, which takes longer. Maybe you could get them in the US before you leave home. Given boarding will start approx 9.15 - 9.20 am, you are cutting it very fine. Personally, I would suggest a stopover in Montreal.

We were very disappointed in our seats on the Adirondack, as we could not see out of the window, another reason to be there in time to board near the front of the queue. Hopefully, the train will be less crowded at that time of year and you will have better luck. With extra time, you could stock up on some nice food from the shops in the Viarail station. We were not at all impressed with microwaved burgers. Mind you, after lining up in a lurching train for an hour to get them, I was hungry anyway.

Can't help with the equipment, you seem to be in a sleeper, which was a single level car.

Jean


----------



## rrdude (Mar 1, 2010)

Jean said:


> Hi, we travelled on the Ocean from Halifax to Montreal last October. It arrived approx 2 hours late IIRC. Only reasons given were "freight" etc. Even Moncton to Montreal is a long way, thus giving more scope for a late arrival. Also, remember that there are no Amtrak ticket machines in Montreal, being Canada, tickets can only be obtained from a person at a counter, which takes longer. Maybe you could get them in the US before you leave home. Given boarding will start approx 9.15 - 9.20 am, you are cutting it very fine. Personally, I would suggest a stopover in Montreal.
> 
> We were very disappointed in our seats on the Adirondack, as we could not see out of the window, another reason to be there in time to board near the front of the queue. Hopefully, the train will be less crowded at that time of year and you will have better luck. With extra time, you could stock up on some nice food from the shops in the Viarail station. We were not at all impressed with microwaved burgers. Mind you, after lining up in a lurching train for an hour to get them, I was hungry anyway.
> 
> ...


GREAT! Good points all, 'specially on the food. I know I'm cutting it close, and have one day of "wiggle room". No checked bags, I'll make sure to get my ticky B4 hand, and just hope and pray that the Ocean is close to on time. If not, I've got a day of sightseeing in Montreal.


----------



## rrdude (Mar 1, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> I've never looked at it, but I know OTOL has a VIA subforum listed. (Look under the "Non-US Passenger Trains:.) You may want to check there.


Thanks, I was all over that site, and most of the links are nothing to cheer about. Guess I'm pretty spoiled by this AU board. The info here is so timely, and the experiences so deep. It's like having your own personal Amtrak reference librarian.


----------



## J-1 3235 (Mar 1, 2010)

rrdude said:


> I've got my first Via trip coming up in April, on The Ocean from Moncton to Montreal. I'm hoping to connect with the Adirondack southbound that next morning. Anyone have any experience on that? Or OTP for this train? I'd love to get some info on the equipment, etc., I've seen both "stainless" or "Renaissance" how do I know which I'd be in?
> Ha, I'm a newbie all over again, since it's Via Rail and not Amtrak.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> ...


I believe you'll be in a Stainless car, as a "Cabin for 1" is not available in a Renaissance car. On my Ocean trip last fall, we arrived close to on time. I was connecting to another ViaRail train (to Windsor), which departed about 90mins later (IIRC). And it was a cross-platform transfer.

If I were you, I would give serious thought to spending a day in MTR. It's a great city to visit.

Hope this helps 

Mike


----------



## NS VIA FAN (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi…..I ride the Ocean often and most trips it’s usually running close to on-time. But like any transportation service, delays can happen. The major ones occur in the summer when it’s combined with the Chaleur…..producing 25 + car consists that require 2 and 3 stops at each station.

If you already have your Amtrak ticket and the Ocean is running late, you can get off at suburban St. Lambert (across the river from Montreal) The Ocean is due in St. Lambert at 8:06am and the Adirondack stops here at 9:45am.

You will be on a Budd Stainless Steel consist which will also include a Skyline Dome car. There has been one Budd consists running this winter while a Renaissance consist is in the shops receiving modification to meet Barrier Free requirements (believe you call this ADA in the US) Beginning in May it will be all Renaissance consists again and then in June a Budd Dome Observation Park car will be added on the tail end for the summer.

Personally I try to schedule my Ocean trips when the Ren Consists are operating……modern and very smooth riding. VIA has also started to refurbish some of the Budd equipment with new finishes and upholstery but doubt you will find any on the Ocean yet.

PS for any questions on VIA…..why not join the Canadian-Passenger-Rail Yahoo Group and just ask away. The group here can answer anything.


----------



## rrdude (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow, if I decide I can't stay in Montreal for the day, and the Ocean is a tad late, the St. Lambert tip is worth it's weight in gold!

Thanks, didn't even THINK to look at TT.......


----------



## NS VIA FAN (Mar 19, 2010)

How are you getting to Moncton?.......There are just two passenger trains a day but lots of passenger car activity in the city. Moncton is the home of Industrial Rail Services who are currently rebuilding VIA’s LRC fleet. Also the RDCs and modifying the Renaissance equipment to meet new accessibility requirements. The yards are quite visible from public roads.

http://industrialrail.ca/services.php

http://industrialrail.ca/index.php

http://www.viarail.ca/en/about-via-rail/me...ading-contracts

You'll probably see some CN freight action here too. It's the junction between the main freight line to the Maritimes and the former Intercolonial line the Ocean uses. Also the line to Saint John. There's a large CN yard here (where Industrial Rail is located)


----------



## rrdude (Mar 19, 2010)

Cool, did not know that. I'll be flying Continental to Halifax, and driving to Fredericton, then Moncton.

Really, really looking fwd to this.

I had plans about twenty five years ago to ride the Via in the Maritimes, this should be pretty good.

I watched a video on YouTube last night titled "Last Budd Ocean From Halifax" and it was dated sometime 2007. I thought there was still some Budd Stainless, renovated of course, in addition to the nice-looking, but domeless Ren cars........


----------



## NS VIA FAN (Mar 29, 2010)

As a follow-up to the Ocean’s timekeeping……I went to Montreal last Friday and here’s how the trip went.

Leaving Halifax ontime we arrived into Moncton 40 minutes late. The Service Manager (there are no Conductors on VIA) announced this was “due to CN freight train interference”. Campbellton was 30 minutes late but we rolled through Matapedia on time as the 30 minutes allocated there for combining the Ocean and Chaleur wasn’t needed (the Chaleur doesn’t run on Fridays) We were 35 minutes down at Charny (Quebec City) but OT at Drummondville, 3 minutes early at St-Hyacinthe and finally coming to a halt in Gare Centrale 15 minutes early at 8:15.

So you can see there is considerable padding in the schedule.


----------

